# Cheap LED lights - eBay - foreign sellers gone?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I was thinking of changing a few of our halogens for cheap LED ones but it seems like the cheap ones from China and Hong Kong have disappeared!

Anyone know if eBay has banner no EU sales?

I know the cheap LED's are not up to the same brightness and regulation as the better quality ones but I am not too bothered about having the max brightness.

Cheers


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

these are the ones i got

leds


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks very much, Stupid me I was looking under Motorhome accessories!!!! 

There are some for less than £1.50 delivered. Worth a test I think 


Thanks.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Just bought from goodgoods_store on ebay £14.49 for 10 led,s inc delivery from china. 
Not as bright as halogens but they do the job just fine. 
Delivery took about 3 weeks.
Had already bought 4 at a cost of £27.95 from uk supplier and the light output is exactly the same.
Whats the point of paying someone else to bring them in from china and paying inflated price when you can do it yourself.


Steve


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Plenty on there as far as I can see:

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...=G4+LED&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Despite being from different sellers on eBay, they often infect come from the same one. Either that or Peter Wong puts his name on every package coming out of China!

Make sure they are '5050' LED's or they may not be bright enough, get as many LED's per bulb as your fitting will allow. Look out for 'Warm White' if you dislike the the blue/white light (similar to the colour on the front of new Audi's)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Have a look at

www.hpponline.co.uk/Cat/622/LED-Lighting

Remember to check whether the LED needs a transformer as they cost extra.

If you are interested in anything PM me as I work there and can get you some discount.

That goes for anyone needing anything for kitchens and bedrooms from new handles to vinyl wrapped doors.

Have a look

Cheers


----------

